# Auto knitter sock machine 72 needles



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I just became the owner of one of these and would love to talk to anyone who uses one. I have been a machine knitter for 30+ years so hopefully that will help


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

There is a special section on this forum called 'Machine Knitting'. You will get your questions answered faster with people who know.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

OK, wasn't sure if that was just for flatbeds...thx


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Your Sock Machine. Is this a 100 years old? There are modern ones on the market but apparently not so robust. What is the maker`s name? There were many makes and models built and many women knitted socks for the soldiers in the 1st World War, to help prevent ( Trench Foot ). I wonder if there were some men ( not involved with the armed forces ), making these socks too. Does anyone have the answer to this question? From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I have an Auto Knitter from early 1900's. It is in perfect working condition. I have done some research and yes many women were given machines to produce socks for soldiers. I once talked to an old farmer who told me that his Mom made socks for a company that supplied everything even the machine. Well as soon as I can get a table to put it on and I will be attempting socks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Link: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sock+knitting+machine

Scroll down for a ton of info: http://www.angoravalley.com/csm.html

More info: http://cskms.org/where-to-find-a-csm/

And more: http://cskms.org/where-to-find-a-csm/


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks but I have spent all day on youtube....not getting much done in the house but oh well, the dirt isn't going anywhere!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LavenderStone said:


> Thanks but I have spent all day on youtube....not getting much done in the house but oh well, the dirt isn't going anywhere!


Go back to my post; I've added some more - non-video - links that may be useful.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you! BTW I was born and raised in Montreal.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LavenderStone said:


> Thank you! BTW I was born and raised in Montreal.


I keep hoping to get a sock-knitter, but the prices are unjustifiably high for me.

I visited Montreal in August 1968 and again in January 1969. When I saw how snow is dealt with here, I applied for permanent residency and for a transfer from NYC. I moved here in August 1970, and I _still_ love it here! :thumbup:


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

They are expensive but I decided I needed a treat. I have pinched my pennies all my life. I miss Montreal and the Laurentians so much.....


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a nice treat too


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

What a nice treat too


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

I have 2 autoknitters and use them all the time. I got the first one in 2008 after knitting on flat beds for many years. There is a steep learning curve with csms. Try and get together with other can knitters in your area.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

If you have any specific questions you can pm me. I have many different machines.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

wgornick said:


> I have 2 autoknitters and use them all the time. I got the first one in 2008 after knitting on flat beds for many years. There is a steep learning curve with csms. Try and get together with other can knitters in your area.


I have been a flatbed knitter for over 30 years too. I do see some similarities but also some odd things..will keep my mind opened!
I found a group on Facebook and actually there is a Crank In this saturday but it's a 2 hour drive and not sure what weather will be like. Hopefully they will do another


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

laceandbits said:


> If you have any specific questions you can pm me. I have many different machines.


Thank you I will do that!


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

LavenderStone said:


> I just became the owner of one of these and would love to talk to anyone who uses one. I have been a machine knitter for 30+ years so hopefully that will help


I own over 15 circular sock machines , i have maybe 3 auto knitters , i have never used them as i prefer the Legares much better .
i have gearHarts , auto knitters , Legares . Stebars , home profit , creelman brothers money makers and last winter i bought 2 machines that are made in New Zealand by Jacquie Grant , which i think are the finest machines made .I have every size of cylinders that are made from 48 slot compounds to 100 slot big cylinders , with them i can make socks for infants or up to size 13 mens socks 
I highly recomend this as a hobby but let me tell you now they are very spendy and its very very addictive 
If you have any questions im here to help you , dont hesitate to ask me any thing 
Gearhart Bob 😜


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Here's a Yahoo group for sock knitting machinists, may be helpful to you:
http://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/sockknittingmachines/info


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have some Legares a Money Maker A and an Ehrlbacher. The Auto knitter is similar to the Legares. They are wonderful machines and I like thembetter than the new machines. I just made a whole bunch of socks on a Legare for my family for the holiday. It took me a wile to learn exactly how to use it so I wouldn't mess up, but I am dyslexic and it takes longer. I do now understand everything and it feels great to make a pair of socks in an hour and 1/2 . THey really look great. I am sure you will love using it. I make my socks with Lycra being knitted in to give it stretch. Most people don't use the Lycra, but I like the look and also it allows you to make socks that will grow with a child as wiith the Lycra they can stretch quite a bit. 
Don't apologize for buying it. They are worth every penny.
Happy to help if you have any questions. You can OM me.


LavenderStone said:


> They are expensive but I decided I needed a treat. I have pinched my pennies all my life. I miss Montreal and the Laurentians so much.....


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

P


euvid said:


> I have some Legares a Money Maker A and an Ehrlbacher. The Auto knitter is similar to the Legares. They are wonderful machines and I like thembetter than the new machines. I just made a whole bunch of socks on a Legare for my family for the holiday. It took me a wile to learn exactly how to use it so I wouldn't mess up, but I am dyslexic and it takes longer. I do now understand everything and it feels great to make a pair of socks in an hour and 1/2 . THey really look great. I am sure you will love using it. I make my socks with Lycra being knitted in to give it stretch. Most people don't use the Lycra, but I like the look and also it allows you to make socks that will grow with a child as wiith the Lycra they can stretch quite a bit.
> Don't apologize for buying it. They are worth every penny.
> Happy to help if you have any questions. You can OM me.


How do you figure that the Legares are simular to a auto kntter??? They do not take the same cylinders , the legares have closed cams , you can crank a Legare backwards if you want -Try that with a Auto knitter , it will jam 
They might look simular but a legare is a far better machine , thats why they cost about 2 times more than a auto knitter when you buy a refurbished model


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Thought they were similar. Thanks for the info. The Her has some of those problems also however people have been using the different machines for over a century and you learn to use them. The cylinder sizes I have for my are 54, 60, 72, for my Ehrl 64 and 80 . It really doesn't matter if they are somewhat similar in size. There are also Legares that are not as good as others. The 400 is the best. THe Money Maker A is almost exactly like the 400.
I know there is a difference in price. THe new ones being made are not like the originals unfortunately. I bought all my machines except the Ehrlbacher from a really nice guy in Montreal Canada. Just love them.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention, my favorite video on youtube is by Sarah Esther caller the No Wrap Heel and Toe. You don't get the holes on the sides at the beginning of the heel and toe when you use that method. Watch it carefully and see exactly what she does. SHe lifts the needles a little bit on the side you will be starting to stop the yarn from falling off the needles. I hve not seen that on any other videos. Saves a lot of aggravation.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations! You will find it fun to use. I always enjoy watching a friend of mine work hers. 

I am content to work them on my machines, single and double bed.


----------



## behand (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a auto knitter with 4 different cylinders one is a 72, with a 36 ribber can you post a picture. There are alot of us on the groups in raverly and a bunch live in canada, I have had mine for 5 years and love it. Make many different items on it.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

In response to Gearheart, My Legares came with instruction booklets for the Auto Knitter machine. They were written in English, the Legares were in French. They both give the same instructions for using them. There are some bad machines out there and some are Legares other than the 400.
As for the ones made in New Zealand, I have gotten mixed reviews on them. a lot of people did not like the 1st ones made and ones made after improvements were made. I wouldn't say it was better than the Legare 400 from comments made.
The Ehrlbachers have copied the 400 and make it with a large choice of cyliders. The price is around twice what I paid for my Legares. 
The cylinders made for the machines did not always come out the same size as they were made in different factories. It is advisable to buy on with cylinders that came with the machine or if not, to test it out to make sure it fits the machine.
It is an expensive machine but I paid more for my Brother 970. What fun to knit a pair of socks with the wonderful dyed yarns they make today that give you beautiful patterns and to be able to do it in such a short time. 
Love them.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

LavenderStone said:


> Thanks but I have spent all day on youtube....not getting much done in the house but oh well, the dirt isn't going anywhere!


Then try Goggling crankers or sock crankers. Moon Loomer


----------



## JoyCos (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi 

Never even heard of an auto sock knitter  Would love one. Does anyone know where to get in UK or Ireland. Have searched since reading post but only seem to get US suppliers. Shipping would cost more than machine


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

contact fondmoment on eBay. I gave a listing of his below. He sells a Lycra holding device for sock machines and may know where you can get a machine. He used to repair KM and now is a watchman at the factories as they closed years ago. Probably loads of machines sitting there that someone should sell.

Never even heard of an auto sock knitter  Would love one. Does anyone know where to get in UK or Ireland. Have searched since reading post but only seem to get US suppliers. Shipping would cost more than machine [/quote]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-tenison-Elastic-Wax-device-for-Sock-Flat-Knitting-Machine-/171620846269?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item27f5664abd


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

euvid said:


> I forgot to mention, my favorite video on youtube is by Sarah Esther caller the No Wrap Heel and Toe. You don't get the holes on the sides at the beginning of the heel and toe when you use that method. Watch it carefully and see exactly what she does. SHe lifts the needles a little bit on the side you will be starting to stop the yarn from falling off the needles. I hve not seen that on any other videos. Saves a lot of aggravation.


I don't wrap on my heels, or need to lift the needle. When you push the raised needle down, the stitch and the loop which is created when you lift needles are both below the latch. The working thread will be fed into the hook above the latch.

So long as you make sure the latch stays down until the yarn feed reaches the needle, at which point the yarn feed will stop it from flipping up, then it will knit off without any problem. So, as I change direction on the crank handle I just watch the latch - on some machines it stays with no problem, on others I just need to be ready to touch it with my left forefinger until the yarn feed gets there. Much, much quicker than wrapping the needle.

There are no holes as the narrowing and widening are held together by the automatically created equivalent of the hand knitter's 'wrap and turn' as you lift the needles out of action one by one. This loop is the knitted off with its own stitch, again exactly as you do in hand knitting. Why would you want the bulk of a second wrap in the same place?

Lifting needles makes them very vulnerable to being hit by the yarn feed, with damage from a slight bend to a break. Of these the bend is almost worse as it can be hard to spot and anything but perfect needles can cause all sorts of knitting problems, especially when ribbing. 
I use this technique on several different style UK machines (which are better natured than most of the open cam Auto knitter type) but also on my Golden Fleece which is exactly the same design as an AK.


----------



## Gearhart (Mar 27, 2013)

O


euvid said:


> In response to Gearheart, My Legares came with instruction booklets for the Auto Knitter machine. They were written in English, the Legares were in French. They both give the same instructions for using them. There are some bad machines out there and some are Legares other than the 400.
> As for the ones made in New Zealand, I have gotten mixed reviews on them. a lot of people did not like the 1st ones made and ones made after improvements were made. I wouldn't say it was better than the Legare 400 from comments made.
> The Ehrlbachers have copied the 400 and make it with a large choice of cyliders. The price is around twice what I paid for my Legares.
> The cylinders made for the machines did not always come out the same size as they were made in different factories. It is advisable to buy on with cylinders that came with the machine or if not, to test it out to make sure it fits the machine.
> ...


Your information is not true the autoknitter and the legare machines are two totally different machines and two totally different companies you need too get your facts straight , please do some research 
As for your brother machines ,my wife has several brother machines also , a 270 and a 970 but if you make a pair of socks on them you will have a seam in the socks not so with a circular sock machine 
Several of my machines are 100 years old will your brother machine last that long ?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

with the no wrap method, you are doing 1 up on the side the carrier is on and 2 down on the side you are traveling to. THen you do it again on the other side. I lift the ones on the side I am traveling to a little bit, not a lot and there are no problems. Haven't broken a needle yet.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

euvid said:


> In response to Gearheart, My Legares came with instruction booklets for the Auto Knitter machine. They were written in English, the Legares were in French. They both give the same instructions for using them.


I have getting on for forty machines, mostly UK but also an American Co-op, two Auto Knitters, a Tuttle and 2 Canadian Harley Kays. I have never yet got the right manual with the right machine, but have still managed to collect manuals for most of them, because I've got them with a different machine :thumbup:

But just because the manuals are largely interchangeable, it doesn't mean they are all made by the same people!


----------



## JoyCos (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you so much


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't have a sock knitter but I love all the info and the great knowledge found here. Just love this site!!


----------



## JoyCos (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi All

Thanks to Euvid I am now in contact with a guy in UK who may be able to get me an auto knitter sock machine. However this is all getting away from me as he is asking me a load of questions which I am not sure of answer to. 

1. What sort of money am I looking to spend. 

I can only source new american models and the cost of those is way out of my reach. Does anyone know a fair price for a used UK model

2. How many needles per inch? 

3. What size cylinders?

4. Am I mechanical minded in any way? Could I clean up a machine?

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mary ruegg (Jul 26, 2011)

I have always wanted a sock machine as well and price has prevented it also the things he ask makes me think of just what I should ask before trying to buy anyway for I know nothing at all about what to ask so these are questions that for the newbie would be helpful. so I to would like the info that JoyCo is asking. thanks Mary


----------

